# Babies born 9-11-09



## The Pod (Sep 15, 2009)

Well my Death Head Cockroaches (Blaberus craniifer) had babies on 9-11-09. 










And here are the proud parents.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Awwww, so cute! Congrats!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Does this make you, like, a godparent or something?


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Are you having a baby shower? Not sure what kind of gifts I can bring, as garbage day was yesterday....


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Conrats! Do they always live in that container, or was that just for the picture? If they live elsewhere, what does that look like? What do you feed them? Will they eat their babies? Is the male the one with the bigger bottom, with the black spot? I'm fascinated.


----------



## Jack Reaper (May 27, 2006)

I had a black widow once...I kept it in a small aquarium..fed it crickets...
Then one day, she laid an egg sack....I figured it would never hatch as she had been in this aquarium for several weeks....the dang thing hatched!
Little tiny BW's everywhere......out side they went..into a vacant field...


----------



## The Pod (Sep 15, 2009)

scareme said:


> Conrats! Do they always live in that container, or was that just for the picture? If they live elsewhere, what does that look like? What do you feed them? Will they eat their babies? Is the male the one with the bigger bottom, with the black spot? I'm fascinated.


Yes I have two plastic tanks, just transfer them to the clean one every couple weeks to clean the cage. I put a couple pieces of bark and some cardboard egg crates for them to crawl on and hide in. This species can't climb smooth surfaces so the plastic tank works great at containing them. I feed them pieces of fruit and other table scraps (don't eat that much), but they would start eating each other if I didn't feed them for a few weeks. The male is under the female (she's the bigger one). Actually all the adults have that spot on their head plate. What you can't see too well in the picture is there are small orange marking in that spot in the shape looking like a vampire skull, hence the name Death Heads. These are also my understanding the hardest to breed so I'm thrilled to see the babies!



Jack Reaper said:


> I had a black widow once...I kept it in a small aquarium..fed it crickets...
> Then one day, she laid an egg sack....I figured it would never hatch as she had been in this aquarium for several weeks....the dang thing hatched!
> Little tiny BW's everywhere......out side they went..into a vacant field...


I had a friend send me a bunch of black widows years ago BC (Before Children). Got rid of most of my critters when we had kids. Now that they are getting a little bigger, I'm starting to collect some again.


----------



## Jack Reaper (May 27, 2006)

Pod- Where do death head roaches come from?


----------



## The Pod (Sep 15, 2009)

Jack Reaper said:


> Pod- Where do death head roaches come from?


They are found in Central America and the Caribbean. Here is a little more information on then and much better pictures of the markings over their heads.


----------



## Jack Reaper (May 27, 2006)

It is kinda funny to hear about wanting roaches to breed....
Why can't the little buggers that infest homes be that difficult to breed?


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

how cute? lol no thats pretty cool. are they like hissing ones??


----------



## The Pod (Sep 15, 2009)

GothicCandle said:


> how cute? lol no thats pretty cool. are they like hissing ones??


No, I don't care for the hissers as they can climb and are hard to contain. These are the Death Heads, they are dark black compared to other species. They also have markings on the head plate that resemble a vampire skull.


----------



## The Pod (Sep 15, 2009)

*More babies born 1/18/10*

Well I've got another batch of babies born today.  All the others from Sept are doing just fine.


----------



## Jack Reaper (May 27, 2006)

Is this the beginning of an infestation???


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

I won't lie and tell you that I think your last batch was cute:googly:...however, congrats on the new batch, please keep them well fed and looked after at your house, not mine


----------

